# Text verzögert anzeigen



## Browser-zocker (18. Februar 2010)

Hi erstmal

1. sry wenns falsches thema is weil ich wusste net womit man das machen kann
2. sry wenn es so ein thema schon gibt hab gesucht aber nichts gefunden.
Also...

Ich wollt fragen wie so ein Code aussehen müsste wenn man irgendwas (z.B Link) etwas verzögert anzeigen will 
Und es wäre auch gut, wenn man dann immer noch z.B. ausserhalb vom Javascript den Link oder so setzt und der dann 
halt i-wie 5sec später erst eingeblendet wird weil ich kenn mich damit nicht so aus ich bin grad dabei am lernen.


PS: Hab gehört das man so nen einblend effekt so machen kann dass der Text weich eingeblendet wird also erst bischen zu sehen dann mehr und mehr(natürlich schneller^^) und nicht von einer Sekunde auf die andere ,mit Javascript hinbekommt weiss nicht ob es stimmt.


schon mal danke und

Lg

Browser-Zocker


----------



## Maik (18. Februar 2010)

Hi,


setTimeout(), clearTimeout()
setInterval(),  clearInterval()

mfg Maik


----------



## Browser-zocker (18. Februar 2010)

hi

sry wenn ich ich mich irre aber da steht zwar wir man so ein Fenster macht aber nicht wie man irgendwie auserhalb des Scriptes so was machen kann.
ich habs mal versucht:

```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
setTimeout( 10000);
</script>
</head><body>

<a href="#" setTimoeout;>Hallo</a>


</body></html>
```

So was meinte ich


danke

und sry wenn ich dümmer bin als die Polizei erlaubt


----------



## Maik (18. Februar 2010)

Funktion definieren

Und dann vielleicht mal besser ganz von vorne anfangen: JavaScript/DOM.

mfg Maik


----------

